# What are your OTHER hobbies?



## Robert (Mar 9, 2011)

I know some of these have been covered before, but thought it might be fun to bring it up again.

So what are some of your non-tortoise hobbies? Include some pictures..

Here are some of mine: (pics to follow)
Coaching youth sports (soccer and ice hockey)
Hiking, rock climbing
Wilderness Emergency Medicine/First Aid
Flashlights
Shooting: pistols, rifles, shotguns
Star Wars
RC cars
Historical Military Reenactment (Mainly Vietnam but also WWII)
Airsoft (as a medium for historical military reenactment)
Running
Chess
Reading
Astronomy
Ronald Reagan
Ukulele
Drums
RUSH (greatest band ever)
Ethiopia: raising money to educate Ethiopian girls

That's a few. 

What about yours?

Here's some pictures. (And confirmation that I am a nerd!)


----------



## dmmj (Mar 9, 2011)

You mean there are other things beside turtles and tortoises?
I garden ( tortoise related)
listen to music
LOVE to BBQ
collect coins and paper money
motorcycle enthusiast 
I know there are more but I can't think of them at the moment


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 9, 2011)

Back off ladies, he's all mine and yes he does sleep in star wars pajama's!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 9, 2011)

I LOVE< LOVE< LOVE the sleeping picture!!! LOL!!

You have so many interests. I'm retired and all I have time for are my tortoises and my plants. Well, reading too. But where do you (including Rob and David) find time to do all that stuff?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 9, 2011)

I was extremely confused about what you look like...I thought you were in the first picture, and then I scrolled down and there is a seemingly different man in every picture  
I think I figured it out though 

To be honest, I need to find something to occupy my time. If I'm not sleeping or working, I'm on the Internet 
I love reading but I haven't read a novel in quite a while. I enjoy shopping  My weekends consist of partying with friends, is that a hobby?


----------



## Robert (Mar 9, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I was extremely confused about what you look like...I thought you were in the first picture, and then I scrolled down and there is a seemingly different man in every picture
> I think I figured it out though



I'm not in that fist picture. That is part of a school project in Ethiopia which I helped to fund. The folks there are very nice and named the teacher's room, "Mr. Robs Teachers Room"

I am in all of the other pictures!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 9, 2011)

haha yes, I figured it out  How wonderful of you to help fund a school project in Ethiopia


----------



## terryo (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, after reading about all your interests Rob, I'm too tired to pursue any of mine. 
I do gardening, reading, hiking, herping, fishing, and I love cooking different recipe's and having dinner parties. I used to do animal rescuing (simian, turtles, dogs, cats)...not much any more.


----------



## NEtorts (Mar 9, 2011)

I am a hockey coach for my 2 sons.
Scuba Instructor.





I love to wood work.
Garden (tortoise related)
fishing
hunting
traveling to tropical places, (is that a hobby? dont know but i love it)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Among many, fast cars! Kinda like aldabras, an addiction, LOL.


----------



## zoogrl (Mar 9, 2011)

I enjoy live music, bbq/bonfires, phototgraphy, hiking, kayaking, reading, knitting & I will sometimes play warcraft  Yep, I know i am a dork. I get made fun of a lot by coworkers, but they love the knitted gifts I make for them! lol


----------



## onarock (Mar 9, 2011)

Hobby's
Surfing
Free Dive Spear Fishing
Fishing
Paddle Outrigger Canoe
Throwing Net
My Smoke House


----------



## Balboa (Mar 9, 2011)

Fishkeeping.... I've done salt, brackish, fresh, planted aquariums, new world cichlids. I'm phasing out of this one though to provide more tort room.

I grew up motorcycling and snowmobiling but due to health reasons have to phase that out as well.

My "Main" hobby for years has been "Vacuum Tube Audio". For those of you wondering what the heck that is, before the transistor was invented audio amplification was performed by a device that looked like a light bulb called a vacuum tube, or valve in the uk. To many "audio snobs" these were far better at reproducing music than transistors. I like to design and build my own amplifiers, but haven't found the time to build anything new for a while.

Here's a picture of one of my better projects:


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Fishkeeping.... I've done salt, brackish, fresh, planted aquariums, new world cichlids. I'm phasing out of this one though to provide more tort room.
> 
> I grew up motorcycling and snowmobiling but due to health reasons have to phase that out as well.
> 
> ...


That is a neat and interesting hobby.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't have as many hobbies as my husband. My hobbies are reading, I read anything and everything. I always have two or three books started. Also I spend as much time as I can out doors. But what I love to do more than anything is hike and walk. I live in a beautifully rural and hilly area and am surrounded by horse's and farm's. I walk miles and miles any chance I can get, I climb the most daunting hills and try to hike the toughest terrain. Seeing what my body can endure and where my feet can take me empowers me.


----------



## shellysmom (Mar 10, 2011)

Equine Rescue
Vegan Cooking
Volunteering 
Trying to make the world a better place for my kids


----------



## dolfanjack (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm into carnivorous plants, like hunting and fishing, watching football, watching my kids do anything, and of course taking care of my turts/torts.











Some of my carnivorous plants


----------



## Edna (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a serious quilter. My other hobbies would include dog agility, gardening (but not vegetables), succulents, ferns, and generally being a bad example.  That's probably what I'm best at.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 10, 2011)

other than my animals, my family and work takes up most of my time. however i make time for firearms. i love them. i have recently gotten my wife into shooting and it's a dream come true! i love to shoot competitively. i shoot handgun metallic silhouettes and am getting into bullseye shooting. it's an awesome skill to be able to handle a firearm accurately and effectively. nothing like it.


----------



## Robert (Mar 10, 2011)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> i have recently gotten my wife into shooting and it's a dream come true!



+1. Certainly much better now that my wife is on board with shooting. My oldest child is now getting into it as well which is just awesome!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 10, 2011)

I really want to start running. I just cannot motivate myself to start. 



NEtorts said:


> traveling to tropical places, (is that a hobby? dont know but i love it)



Oo same here!


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I run, dance, swim, hike, rock climb, sew, talk  , shop(especially for shoes) , photography, photo editing, and I like to read but my main hobby is modeling and fashion. Some of my favorite models off the top of my head are Coco Rocha, Abbey Lee Kershaw, Irina Kulikova, Gemma Ward, Natasha Poly, and Magdalena Frackowiak. My favorite designers are Alexander Mcqueen, Thierry Mugler, Dior ( I love John Galliano's designs but not him), and I also love chanel, gucci, prada, and of course Elie Saab!!! Oh I also love Louboutins!!


----------



## dmmj (Mar 10, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> , shop(especially for shoes) ,



OMG a girl who likes shoes? I am shocked, honestly I am.


----------



## Shelly (Mar 12, 2011)

CtTortoise said:


> Flashlights



"Flashlights"?


----------



## Nay (Mar 12, 2011)

Louboutins!! ?? What is that?


----------



## tobibaby (Mar 12, 2011)

Nay said:


> Louboutins!! ?? What is that?





oops sorry about the little mistake i made above. 

I love Hiking..


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

Shelly said:


> CtTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Flashlights
> ...



Absolutely love flashlights. You'll never find me without one. It is, yet again, something my poor wife has to deal with. Need one in every room of the house. Every car. And of course people should carry one at all times!

A flashlight can save your life in more ways than one. 


People always make fun of my flashlight interest, which doesn't bother me. I always smile when something happens and someone turns to me and says, "Hey, can I borrow that flashlight you carry around?"

Any other flashlight lovers out there?


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 12, 2011)

CtTortoise get's new LED lights by the box full and he is always shoving 10 pound mag lights and his all time favorite brand "surefire" in my car.

This reminded me that he is also obsessed with first aid kit's. There is a first aid kit for every one in the house human and pet and there is one that takes up most of the back of my van. I should not make fun because last year at soccer practice a little boy got his baseball mitt stuck on top of a tall gazebo and by placing the giant first aid bag on top of the picnic table I was then able to retrieve the mitt from the roof.


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> This reminded me that he is also obsessed with first aid kit's. There is a first aid kit for every one in the house human and pet and there is one that takes up most of the back of my van. I should not make fun because last year at soccer practice a little boy got his baseball mitt stuck on top of a tall gazebo and by placing the giant first aid bag on top of the picnic table I was then able to retrieve the mitt from the roof.



That's not a first aid kit, it's a survival kit which contains first aid items. (She obviously wasn't paying attention when I tried to explain it's contents to her!)

Everyone needs multiple survival kits, which start with a good flashlight!


----------



## TheWolfmanTom (Mar 12, 2011)

I brew beer.
I love hockey.
I cook almost anything, but I love true BBQ (yes I have a smoker)
I read.
I breed bearded dragons.


----------



## fhintz (Mar 12, 2011)

Ya know, flashlights are about the closest thing we have to lightsabers (not counting the manufactured ones they make nowadays). With a good imagination, a lightsaber fascination and a flashlight fascination amount to the same thing.

As for myself, I'm a sci-fi/fantasy geek, which translates into hobbies of reading, videogames, and the occassional movie.

I also read history, and mythology and like visiting historic sites and museums, and would like to travel a bit more.

I also enjoy industrial/synthpop/darkwave music and the occassional concert.

I've started walking/hiking some too, and stargazing.

-Frank


----------



## tortoisenerd (Mar 12, 2011)

Being lazy...I love sitting around at home watching tv with my husband, reading, shopping, and traveling (but not anything really active or historical lol--can't wait to go on another cruise). Mostly just torts and online forums. Seems like with work + sleep + husband + tort = no free time!

Rob-I have a friend who collects flashlights. I just don't get it. To each his own though! Most people in the world wouldn't understand why we like torts m0re than dogs, cats, etc.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 12, 2011)

Nay said:


> Louboutins!! ?? What is that?



They are a type of high heel by designer Christian Louboutin. They are easy to identify because the are red on the bottom.


----------



## terryo (Mar 12, 2011)

Erin and Rob....I have a flashlight in every room too...even the bathroom. We always lose power in the Summer, especially when everyone has their air-conditioner on. I also have flame less candles in every room too. I hate the dark, and I'm always prepared. I even carry a small one in my handbag, and in my car. And as for survival kits. You should see my trunk. Five sons, and everyone in different sports I couldn't be without that first aid kit. I couldn't tell you how many times I used that through the years....and what would happen if we ever had to evacuate?? I am prepared for everything. I even have a case of water bottles in my trunk, and a few in my garage....just in case.


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

Terry: You are our kind of girl!

Flashlights are the perfect companion: seeing in the dark, signaling for help, smashing someone in the head and face after blinding them.... The possibilities are endless.

In many ways, I think flashlights might deserve their own thread.....


----------



## LeroyLeft (Mar 12, 2011)

Keeping honey bees,my koi/goldfish pond,gardening ,raising peacocks ....peafowl,bantams walking my land,fossil rock collecting,hunting fishing,tropical fish,oh yea I love my guns, Iam really into NATGEO channel.


----------



## Robert (Mar 12, 2011)

Leroy. Nice to see a CT democrat who loves his guns. I've been writing my congressmen about the current legislative proposals, but it would mean more coming from a democrat in this blue state. Time to get on the horn!

I too am into NatGeo! Love the HD.


----------



## LeroyLeft (Mar 12, 2011)

I really should check out the state of currant affairs. been wanting a AR 15.

I know ILL shoot my eye out!


----------



## Jharris1385 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool thread. I have always enjoyed hearing what others like on the forums I am a part of that deal with 1 particular interest.

First before I list mine - I have a flashlight in every room, bookshelf and a lot of drawers. This is because when the power goes out, the first thing anyone says is where is the flashlight. Well you should not have to ask yourself that in my house. Mine were free and from Harbor Frieght as seen here: http://www.fatwallet.com/static/attachments/20232_harborfreight.jpg

First major hobby is my car, its rare, its different and its fun. An Isuzu VehiCROSS - mine is the IronMan (triathlon) edition which makes it even more rare 94 made to be exact. A picture of it a little dirty http://www.vehicross.info/gallery/data/500/medium/P6270357.JPG A decent picture with the stock rims http://www.vehicross.info/gallery/data/500/medium/P5241853.JPG A little dirty with my 3rd set of rims and tires 20's http://www.vehicross.info/gallery/data/500/20_mud.jpg and then major dirt http://www.vehicross.info/gallery/data/500/medium/P7030010.JPG . As a result of having a rare car I have become quite the mechanic because I don't like people messing with it. Too much corruption at most repair man shops unless you know a good one or a friend that does it.

I dont have a current picture with the dual roof mount bike rack but that is another hobby, both 700cc cycle and mountain woods off-road as well.

I am Biology nerd, plants, animals, soils you name it I know it and learn and research it as a hobby. I like rare plants or odd ones, Gingkos, Paulowanias for example.

I boat, jet-ski, and other water sport, scuba start this weekend. I hike and rock climb...basically a lot of out door stuff.

I like tech and gagets, always have to have the newest tool or something along those lines. 

Love to shoot, I have a .22lr I target with and a Walther PK380 and PPKs.

Surround sound is another biggie, have to have it where ever there is a tv or computer and it has to be good, not really a hobby to almost.

Um that may be the most of them but I am sure I am forgetting a big one or many.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a little belt mounted holster for my surefire 6p. Never leave home without at least two flashlights. Sits right behind my spare mags and right in front of my cell phone.

I've had a lot of hobbies over the years. Defensive shooting, paintball, SCUBA diving, free diving, R/C car racing, aquariums of all types, of course reptiles, roaches, protection dog training, motocross... I don't have a lot of pics though.

Moto at my local track.






Totally safe but scary looking. The kids wouldn't stop smiling.





Hit this 200 pound guy so hard it lifted him off the ground.





You should have heard the things my friend here was uttering during this "transport" to the judge.





Water in the face didn't slow him down.





This guy jumped me. My dog jumped him.


----------



## Jharris1385 (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting Tom, my dad is a well known Schutzhund trainer around here. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=503948 That links to Johann SCHH 3, CDX, RAE3, HIC, CGC. He breeds German Shepherds as well under Steinbaum GSD.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

Jharris1385 said:


> Interesting Tom, my dad is a well known Schutzhund trainer around here. http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=503948 That links to Johann SCHH 3, CDX, RAE3, HIC, CGC. He breeds German Shepherds as well under Steinbaum GSD.



I like Schutzhund. I've done lots of it over the years, but it was never really my cup of tea. Too restrictive and formal for me. I want to work my dog, not stand still in one spot by a cone with my arms at my side. My sport is PSA. Half the time I run down the field with the dog and we fight the bad guy together. All the protection scenarios and obedience are a surprise. Its just much more realistic. Nothing wrong with Schutzhund though. Its a great test of dog and trainer.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> I have a little belt mounted holster for my surefire 6p. Never leave home without at least two flashlights. Sits right behind my spare mags and right in front of my cell phone.
> 
> I've had a lot of hobbies over the years. Defensive shooting, paintball, SCUBA diving, free diving, R/C car racing, aquariums of all types, of course reptiles, roaches, protection dog training, motocross... I don't have a lot of pics though.
> 
> ...




Great pictures Tom.


----------



## Jharris1385 (Mar 12, 2011)

I should have mentioned that they are trained PSA as well. There are far more trials and in many more cities than PSA, so he stuck with SchH due to the convenience. However you just made SchH sound lame to the crowd that does not know that they are very similar other than PSA does not include tracking, but includes props. They are trained with the agitation that PSA encompasses as he also trains a couple police forces. Both very interesting, I have taken and slightly trained my GSD with both but never followed through due to time constraints. After his fight with a 6-point buck from the adjoining woods, I believed in his protection (not that I questioned it before!).


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2011)

I have always like Harleys, kinda a hobby. I ride alot, usually every day to lunch, lol.
This is my 2009 CrossBones, not stock at all, way fast and strong.


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 13, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Back off ladies, he's all mine and yes he does sleep in star wars pajama's!!



And the sheets! or is that actually your kids bed.... lol too funny!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessicap said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > Back off ladies, he's all mine and yes he does sleep in star wars pajama's!!
> ...


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2011)

She allows the sheets, but won't allow the comforter. That way she can cover it with an "adult" comforter and visitors won't know the evil geeky truth. It is not easy being married to me.


----------



## albertcron (Jul 31, 2011)

My other Hobbies are 1. Playing Cricket. 2. Reading and 3.Travelling.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 1, 2011)

I like my 4 wheelers, harley, my mini buggy, nascar, my horses, and camping in my RV. Cooper likes how spoiled he gets on our RV trips too. He gets to run around all the time at the camp site! Have a good day people!


----------



## Guggie (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad someone revived this thread. Even if they are a spammer. (?) 

I'm an avid reader, and a book collector - I have most of Stephen Kings 1st editions, a bunch of signed books, etc. Recently (last couple of years) got heavy into mysteries - have John Sandford and Michael Connely signed books, even a signed version of The Firm by John Grisham! My collection is over 600 books strong, and my wife is a reader as well, so that will continue to grow. 

I'm also a gadget geek - a "hobby" (compulsion? addiction?) that goes well with Tortoise keeping. (Ooh - a new lamp! A wireless thermometer! I wonder how much that UV meter is...?  )


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 1, 2011)

Guggie said:


> I'm glad someone revived this thread. Even if they are a spammer. (?)
> 
> I'm an avid reader, and a book collector - I have most of Stephen Kings 1st editions, a bunch of signed books, etc. Recently (last couple of years) got heavy into mysteries - have John Sandford and Michael Connely signed books, even a signed version of The Firm by John Grisham! My collection is over 600 books strong, and my wife is a reader as well, so that will continue to grow.
> 
> I'm also a gadget geek - a "hobby" (compulsion? addiction?) that goes well with Tortoise keeping. (Ooh - a new lamp! A wireless thermometer! I wonder how much that UV meter is...?  )


Id have to add "gadget geek" to mine as well!! Love going to Fry's Electroincs and dreaming about buying 1 of everything!


----------



## October (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a few. I garden, for torts and people. I try to get as much produce out of my postage-stamp backyard. I hope some day to figure out how to appease the HOA jerks and make my whole front yard edible. Just in case, ya know. If I had more money, I'd be a full-fledged emergency prepper, but that one's a little tough without financial backing. 

I'm a seamstress by trade (NO, the giant scissors engraved on my arm does not mean I'm a hairdresser), so I of course love crafts, sewing, quilting (though I doubt I could hold a candle to Edna), decorating, woodworking and renovating. 

Halloween and St Patricks are my favorite holidays, so I usually plan, decorate and throw giant bashes around that time of year. Both of them give me an excuse to craft and upcycle things. I think I'm going to start working on a Halloween chandelier today.  Or some cornhole boards. The limit to what I can and do make with my hands usually depends on what kind of tools I have available. Sadly, I still don't own a welder or Oxy-Acetylene setup. 

Then there's cooking, doing projects with my kiddos, reading, my Great Dane, video/computer games, camping, perpetually rearranging the tort tank, and wasting all the rest of my available time on the Internet.  Phew!


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 1, 2011)

Rob are you from AVON? I grew up in Winsted  I worked all over litchfield and hartford counties training dogs for the invisible fence system my other hobbies are hiking, camping and shopping BTW


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting thread-we love flashlights too Rob but they have a terrible habit of disappearing in times of need!

Hobbies
Raising children
Tortoise watching
Gardening
Outdoors, walking dogs
Alpaca business www.asessippi-alpacas.com (breeding,showing,fibre sales, alpaca products)
Love the alpacas-Truely beautiful enjoyable animals to work with.
fibre arts-not done any yet but always dreaming of it
incubating eggs-currently pea fowl
Painting(oils)
Wood burning (pyrography)
reading
cacti
growing own food
*we have a few more animals too here*
Scottish Highland cattle
Guineas 
Hens-Buff Orpingtons
Muscovy duck-Tiny
Chinese Goose-Ozzie-very very spoilt goose!
2 pekin ducks
2 rouen ducks
Siberian Husky-rescue(koda)
Terrier cross-rescue(Maxine)
Great pyrenees/chow-Jack
Great pyrenees-Muffin
pony-Flower
4 cats-Marmalade, Flower, Fluffy, Sylvester
crested geckos-Steve, Trevella, new female-3 babies, 3 eggs incubating.
fish
rabbits-Cocoa-lop, Domino-Californian
Llama-Carmen
Gerbils-Diamond, Foxy, Crookshanks

want to travel more too some day


----------



## Guggie (Aug 1, 2011)

Guggie said:


> I'm glad someone revived this thread. Even if they are a spammer. (?)
> 
> I'm an avid reader, and a book collector - I have most of Stephen Kings 1st editions, a bunch of signed books, etc. Recently (last couple of years) got heavy into mysteries - have John Sandford and Michael Connely signed books, even a signed version of The Firm by John Grisham! My collection is over 600 books strong, and my wife is a reader as well, so that will continue to grow.
> 
> I'm also a gadget geek - a "hobby" (compulsion? addiction?) that goes well with Tortoise keeping. (Ooh - a new lamp! A wireless thermometer! I wonder how much that UV meter is...?  )



Crap! I forgot Photography.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 1, 2011)

I enjoy the outdoors. Fishing and hunting are favorites. I also do a lot of things related to keeping old time life skillls alive. Forging iron,saving seeds from the garden,flintknapping,hide tanning,soapmaking.We also preserve food-canning vegetables,jams,jellies and meats,as well as curing bacon and hams. I also make a little wine and occasionally,distill something a little stronger.LOL Charcuterie(google it) is a favorite leftover from my chef days.I'm also nuts about accurate guns,sharp knives,and learning survival skills.I just find it sad that all these skills that people spent hundreds of years perfecting are being lost to a couple of generations of technology.It's surprising how little time you have to take out of your "normal life" to practice these things.


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 1, 2011)

cemmons12 said:


> Guggie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad someone revived this thread. Even if they are a spammer. (?)
> ...



I am an extreme gadget geek. I have a buy first ask questions later policy when I find a good deal on gadgets (which is why I have a eBay account to sell stuff I decide not to keep). I have too many laptops/PCs, tablets, game consoles, etc that I don't need. It's gotten so bad that I order a lot of stuff directly from China now (android tablets, ipod/iphone/ipad accessories, AV/computer accessories,etc.). I agree with Guggie that it's more of an addiction/compulsion more so than a hobby.

I also collect dvds/blu-rays and most are still in shrink wrap. Other than that, one of my favorite "hobbies" is taking naps. I remember when I was younger, I told myself that I would never take naps. Now, I take them whenever I get a chance - even at work.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 1, 2011)

My other hobbies are horse riding,
Motorcycle enthusiast, where ever I go my bike goes with me.
Reptile enthusiast
Watching NCSI,NCSI LA, CSI, criminal minds.
That's about it,


----------



## Kenny (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a comic book geek, and HUGE hockey fan (playing since I was a kid)


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 1, 2011)

I LOVE reading which is what got me into collecting books. I've never counted my book but I'd as somewhere in the 200 mark. Sadly, I don't have many first edition but only a few, one actually, signed by an author. 

Does listening to music count as a hobby? I would listening to music in my sleep if I could. 

I pretty much love scifi, fantasy stuff!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 1, 2011)

Lilithlee said:


> I LOVE reading which is what got me into collecting books. I've never counted my book but I'd as somewhere in the 200 mark. Sadly, I don't have many first edition but only a few, one actually, signed by an author.
> 
> Does listening to music count as a hobby? I would listening to music in my sleep if I could.
> 
> I pretty much love scifi, fantasy stuff!


Woo hoo another scifi/fantasy buff.


----------



## Fernando (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey whatever happened to Robert??

He logs on, but no posts? 

Must be busy lately


----------



## Robert (Aug 1, 2011)

Fernando said:


> Hey whatever happened to Robert??
> 
> He logs on, but no posts?
> 
> Must be busy lately



So sorry. Been checking in now and again, but mostly from work. Been busy with work lately. (Not complaining in today's economy.)

Chewy and Princess Leia both doing great. Princess Leia will be headlining a reptile exhibit at a local 4H fair this weekend. 

Other than work I've just been shooting, slacklining and prepping. Those three hobbies alone keep me up well into the night researching and planning. All fun. 

We are also getting ready to bring a Great Dane puppy into the family. Should make for an exciting new chapter.


----------

